
Streak Brings Mail Merge to Gmail - OmarIsmail
http://blog.streak.com/2013/07/streak-brings-mail-merge-to-gmail.html
======
alanh
Careful relying on Gmail when sending bulk email. I have seen a lot of cases
where that does not end well — your recipients won’t always get those emails,
and your account can be automatically suspended.

⁂

That said, I think it’s a useful thing! I don’t know why mail merge isn’t a
lot more readily available. I don’t know why my email clients don’t allow me
to list a bunch of email addresses as if they were all in their own “To:”
fields; that is, multiple recipients with BCC-like blindness to each other.

~~~
OmarIsmail
For your first point, this is why right now we've instituted a pretty low
limit of 50. You can obviously do it multiple times, but Gmail sets a daily
limit of 500 and so we don't want to make it too easy to hit that.

In regards to the second point, that's exactly what this is. You're right that
it's strange it doesn't exist, and that's an opportunity for us :)

~~~
Synergyse
Great work Omar, Aleem and team!

Google Apps Business/Education customers enjoy a 2000 daily limit btw :)
[http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=16685...](http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=166852)

------
webwanderings
I thought this was already done using Google script and sheets. I tend to
recall an old blog post from labnol.org specifying exact steps without
installing anything.

------
imkevinxu
Fantastic job Streak! Finally I can mail merge within my existing workflow,
can't wait to try this out.

Agreed that the blog post makes this look more complex than it should be but
after reading through it carefully, most of the screenshots are for edge cases
or unique features. The basic "replace first names and send" is pretty
straightforward, maybe just highlight that in a separate blog post?

~~~
alooPotato
Thanks and great point - simplifying post now....

------
fredley
Could you move your popout sidebar to the other side? It's interfering with
the scrollbar, which is very frustrating.

------
gojomo
At the April Berlin Hack'n'Tell, Benjamin Kampmann ('ligthyear') demoed mail
merge from a Google Spreadsheet to Gmail using just Google Apps Script. See
the gist at:

[https://gist.github.com/ligthyear/1838132](https://gist.github.com/ligthyear/1838132)

------
joelandren
I was looking to do this a few months ago and after some web search found a
solution. I'll check this out next time.

------
hajrice
Honestly, this looks very complex. I don't see why someone would use this over
a tool like Toutapp.com ?

~~~
alooPotato
The primary benefit here is that you can send mass emails straight from Gmail.
Would love to know which parts were confusing so we can improve the flow.

I don't believe this is possible from tout (although they do have a great
product overall).

------
asah
go streak!!

